# A little question about crystal nail files



## Loirt (Oct 26, 2008)

I've read somewhere that you should make the file wet before using...is it true or are you supposed to use it like it is?

btw- do they really last forever? no need to buy new one?


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi

I've always used my crystal file dry, haven't heard about wetting it first. If its any help, I've had the same crystal file for about six years now-no problems with it and hope it will last for more time to come


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Oct 26, 2008)

I sell crystal files at work and I can safely say you should not use them wet, I can imagine doing so would cause your nails to weeken on the free edge.

As for them lasting forever they are supposed to as long as you don't drop them on a tiled floor (which I've managed to do with both of mine).


----------



## Loirt (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine always break in half, lol but i'm sure they last other than that. i love them, though.


----------



## dirtball (Jun 1, 2009)

using my crystal file reminds me of nails on a chalkboard. the feeling just makes me feel icky haha.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dirtball* 

 
_using my crystal file reminds me of nails on a chalkboard. the feeling just makes me feel icky haha._

 
my mother hates my crystal file lol. her nails are so...short that it rubes against her skin and nail when she tries to shape them. 

I like mines. I got it from Target. It's by Revlon and cost about $7 bucks.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 1, 2009)

You can use it wet or dry, sometimes it's easier to use it wet because it's going to feel like it's softer against your nails. I wouldn't say it's going to hurt or weaken your nails, it's just water (you wash dishes, your hair, body etc with it and that doesn't weaken them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Washing your file is also how you clean it, so you have to do that from time to time even if you don't use it wet.
They should last forever, as long as you don't drop it/sit on it etc.


----------



## aziajs (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_You can use it wet or dry, sometimes it's easier to use it wet because it's going to feel like it's softer against your nails. I wouldn't say it's going to hurt or weaken your nails, it's just water (you wash dishes, your hair, body etc with it and that doesn't weaken them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) Washing your file is also how you clean it, so you have to do that from time to time even if you don't use it wet.
They should last forever, as long as you don't drop it/sit on it etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Actually water does weaken your nails.  I think she was saying that a freshly filed, exposed edge allows water to penetrate the nail thus weakening it.

I know what the above poster was talking about with the nails on a chalkboard.  I always kind of cringe when I use mine.  It just sends weird vibrations through my fingers and the sound kills me too.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 2, 2009)

Mine didn't last forever and it was $8.


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jun 2, 2009)

I have one, but it liek doesnt even file. My nails are not long (not super stubby short though) and the edges around the file dont file, but the middle portion of it does, so its really hard for me to use mine!


----------

